# Crossed Fingers



## cupotea (Jan 11, 2006)

Several years ago a copy of "Crossed Fingers" came into my hands. At the time I was totally unfamiliar with Presbyterianism, its history and its theology. Consequently I never read it. Now, after much study and prayer over an extended period of time, I think I have a much better grasp of things and have been eyeing the book once again.

But I know very little about Gary North. Can anyone give me some information, or lead me to a previous string where I can get some more insight into him and his theology before I commit myself into delving into 700+ pages.

Thanks.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Jan 11, 2006)

Personal theology aside, here's a reco from a person who is certainly no friend of Reconstructionism:



> Reformed and Presbyterian believers should read this book, especially the ministers and ruling elders. The same grim patterns that marked the apostasy of the Northern Presbyterian Church are evident in any number of Reformed and Presbyterian churches. If there is not yet found the attack on Scripture and the rejection of atonement in the blood of Christ that manifest full-blown modernism, there is the fatal undermining of predestination in the teaching of a universal love of God and a desire of God to save all men that will certainly end in full-blown modernism.
> 
> From a review by Prof. D. Engelsma in the _Standard Bearer_


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 11, 2006)

_Crossed Fingers_ is generally speaking a good book, but North is not the most objective source available. He is beyond polemical at points, and characterizes facts in a certain way to fit a preconceived agenda.

My suggestion: first read _The Presbyterian Controversy_ by Bradley Longfield. It is more limited in scope than _Crossed Fingers_, but is a very good and objective book. (Longfield is an historian with no horse in the race) Then read _Crossed Fingers_, which is helpful, as I have said.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 11, 2006)

But Fred, Gary is soooo entertaining (and don't tell me you've never smiled in spite of yourself--I won't believe you)


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> But Fred, Gary is soooo entertaining (and don't tell me you've never smiled in spite of yourself--I won't believe you)



He is!

And he also makes some good points that others are unwilling to make. But in order to separate wheat from chaff, it is best to have an additional perspective.


----------



## Scott (Jan 11, 2006)

I remember Jacob A once saying Gary North is like a drunk at a baseball game. He can be funny, and sometimes even right, but you never want to be associated with him.


----------

